# DVB-S und Gentoo (Welche Karte?)

## kernelverbieger

Hi ho!

Zur Zeit habe ich folgende Lösung im Einsatz:

Externer Humax PR-Fox mit S-VHS Kabel an einer Pinnacle PCTV pro und das Audiosignal habe ich mit einem seperaten Kabel in den Line-In Anschluß meiner Soundblaster Live gestöpselt.

Das funktioniert soweit ganz gut, jedoch ist es relativ umständlich zu handhaben und die ganzen Kabel nerven ein wenig... :Wink: 

Da ich den Satreceiver gerne woanders einsetzen und aber gleichzeitig nicht auf die vielen guten Radio und Fernsehprogramme am Rechner verzichten möchte, bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einer internen Lösung mit einer DVB-S Karte.

Hat einer Erfahrung mit DVB-S unter Gentoo, bzw. welche Karte ist empfehlenswert?

Ich habe schonmal überlegt mir die "Technisat Sky Star 2 TV PCI" zu kaufen, jedoch geht aus dem Datenblatt nicht hervor welcher Chipsatz verwendet wird...

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand was zu diesem Thema sagen könnte, z.b. mit welchem Programm scanne ich nach neuen Sendern ect....

MfG

kernelverbieger

----------

## equinox0r

genau die karte hab ich auch (bald) .. von daher könnte ich es dir erst in ein paar wochen sagen .. ich hoff nu im nachhinein, dass die karte kein fehlkauf war ..

<ot>für windows allerdings weiss ich, wird die karte exzellent unterstützt, sogar programm-technisch.</ot>

----------

## devex

unter http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:Hardware#TV_Tuner_Cards sind mehrere chipsätze aufgelistet die gehen sollten.

mit der Technisat Sky Star 2 TV PCI solltest du also keine probleme haben  :Smile: 

ich selber benutze eine Hauppauge WinTV NOVA-s (SAA7134) zusammen mit Kaffeine zum TV schauen und sender suchen.

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Ausgabe von lspci:

```

Network controller: Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 01)

```

und das passende Modul:

```

<M>     B2C2/Technisat Air/Sky/CableStar 2 PCI

```

Gruß

EDIT: Benutze Kaffeine für DVB-S

----------

## ank666

Wenn du VDR einsetzen willst, brauchst du eine sog. Full Featured DVB-S Karte.

Fine den Shop ganz brauchbar http://www.dvbshop.net/index.php

Die folgenden Budget Karten sollten ganz gut unter Linux tun:

Technisat SkyStar 2

Hauppauge WinTV NOVA-s

----------

## kernelverbieger

So, nun bin ich endlich dazu gekommen mir die Technisat Skystar 2 PCI Karte zu kaufen... :Very Happy: 

Ich hab in der Kernel Konfiguration das passende Modul angekreuzt:

```
Symbol: DVB_B2C2_SKYSTAR [=m]                                                                             

Prompt: B2C2/Technisat Air/Sky/CableStar 2 PCI                                                             

Defined at drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/Kconfig:1                                                           

   Depends on: DVB_CORE && PCI                                                                              

      Location:                                                                                                 

         -> Device Drivers                                                                                       

            -> Multimedia devices                                                                                

               -> Digital Video Broadcasting Devices                                                               

                  -> DVB For Linux (DVB [=y])                                                                      

                     -> DVB Core Support (DVB_CORE [=m])                                                             

   Selects: DVB_STV0299 && DVB_MT352 && DVB_MT312 && DVB_NXT2002
```

Das Modul "skystar2" wird beim booten auch geladen, jedoch scheint kaffeine keine Karte zu finden.... :Confused: 

Oder muß ich andere / weitere Module laden?

----------

## PrakashP

Den passenden frontend auch. (Bei mir mt312 bei dir wohl stv0299 oder so.)

----------

## Fugee47

hallo,

ich hab ne billige Twinhan DVB-S Karte und die funktioniert einwandfrei. Auch der VDR macht keine Probleme (obwohl es eine low-budget-karte is, keine full featured) , nutze dazu das softdevice-plugin !!

Im Kernel hab ich einfach fast alle dvb-Treiber als Modul drin.

Die Module die ich laden muss damit es klappt: 

dvb_bt8xx

dst

----------

## kernelverbieger

 *PrakashP wrote:*   

> Den passenden frontend auch. (Bei mir mt312 bei dir wohl stv0299 oder so.)

 Muß ich eine bestimmte Reihenfolge der Module beachten?

Im Moment siehts bei mir in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 so aus:

```
button

video

fan

processor

thermal

ac

3c59x

nvidia

dm_mirror

snd_emu10k1

dvb-core

skystar2

stv0299

# mt312
```

Edit:

Welche Kernelversion benutzt du dafür?

----------

## PrakashP

Keine Ahnung, ich benutze keine Module. (2.6.14)

----------

## kernelverbieger

So wie es aussieht ist es wohl ein Problem mit kaffeine.

Ich habe diese Anleitung gefunden, mit der ich meine Karte auch zum Leben erwecken kann.

Jedoch leider nicht ganz so wie ich es mir Vorgestellt habe...

Ich glaube ich back' mir erstmal einen aktuellen Kernel und werde dann nochmal testen... :Wink: 

----------

## calisti

ich hab hier eine WinTV Nexus am laufen

vor kurzem gab es mal Probleme mit udev und die Karte funktionierte nur mit der ziemlich alten 0.54 Version von udev.

werd aber heute mal auf die neuste upgraden und sehen ob alles funktioniert

----------

## calisti

den Bug gibt es anscheinend immer noch. Ich hab grad einen Bug Report ausgefüllt

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=111161

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *calisti wrote:*   

> ich hab hier eine WinTV Nexus am laufen
> 
> vor kurzem gab es mal Probleme mit udev und die Karte funktionierte nur mit der ziemlich alten 0.54 Version von udev.
> 
> werd aber heute mal auf die neuste upgraden und sehen ob alles funktioniert

 

Diese Probleme wurden mit der 0.68-er Version behoben (siehe Changelog), die gerade aktuelle 0.71 läuft bei mir mit der Nexus-S jedenfalls einwandfrei.

Bye,

Peter.

----------

## meyerm

http://www.dvbshop.net bzw http://www.dvbshop.net/forum koennte moeglicherweise helfen

----------

## peje

diverse Fragen zu vdr bzw. natürlich auch zu dvbs werden in www.vdr-portal.de beantwortet. Oder auch einiges an info findest du unter http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Gentoo. Du kannst auch den cvs-dvb-kernel runterziehen und installieren. 

cu peje

----------

## calisti

also bei mir besteht das Problem mit udev noch immer, hab gerade nochmal die 0.68-r1 Version probiert und selbes Problem

/var/log/messages

```

Nov  4 00:35:28 duesentrieb saa7146: register extension 'dvb'.

Nov  4 00:35:28 duesentrieb ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Nov  4 00:35:28 duesentrieb saa7146: found saa7146 @ mem e0a86e00 (revision 1, irq 10) (0x13c2,0x0003).

Nov  4 00:35:38 duesentrieb dvb-ttpci: could not load firmware, file not found: dvb-ttpci-01.fw

Nov  4 00:35:38 duesentrieb dvb-ttpci: usually this should be in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware

Nov  4 00:35:38 duesentrieb dvb-ttpci: and can be downloaded here http://www.linuxtv.org/download/dvb/firmware/

```

und udevmonitor liefert

```

UEVENT[1131060928] add@/class/firmware/0000:00:06.0

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/firmware/0000:00:06.0

SUBSYSTEM=firmware

SEQNUM=1041

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0

PHYSDEVBUS=pci

PHYSDEVDRIVER=dvb

FIRMWARE=dvb-ttpci-01.fw

TIMEOUT=10

UEVENT[1131060938] remove@/class/firmware/0000:00:06.0

ACTION=remove

DEVPATH=/class/firmware/0000:00:06.0

SUBSYSTEM=firmware

SEQNUM=1042

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0

PHYSDEVBUS=pci

PHYSDEVDRIVER=dvb

FIRMWARE=dvb-ttpci-01.fw

TIMEOUT=10

```

es sieht also aus, als ob die Firmware geladen wird und dann wieder entfernt wird.

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *calisti wrote:*   

> also bei mir besteht das Problem mit udev noch immer, hab gerade nochmal die 0.68-r1 Version probiert und selbes Problem
> 
> /var/log/messages
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich würde eher sagen, dass das Firmware-File einfach nicht gefunden wird, wie's da auch steht. Ich habe bei mir /lib/firmware

nach /usr/lib/firmware gelinkt, da das wohl mal in gentoo geändert wurde bzw. Diskrepanzen zur DVB-Treiber-Doku bestanden.

Udev hatte zwischenzeitlich mal Probleme, die Devices für DVB überhaupt bzw. richtig anzulegen

Bye,

Peter.

----------

## calisti

also das File liegt ganz sicher unter /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware und das hat auch mit der Version 0.54 funktioniert nur alles über dieser Version funktioniert nicht mehr, ich hab mir grad auch die neueste Frimware geholt und mit der versucht, aber selbes Problem. Ich hab auch symlinks von /lib/firmware und /usr/lib/firmware nach /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware gemacht wo meine Firmware liegt und noch immer das gleiche. Irgendwie bin ich gerade ziemlich ratlos was da sonst noch falsch sein könnte   :Sad: 

----------

## klemi

Hi,

ich habe mich mit dem mvdr bisher noch nicht auseinandergesetzt.

Ich habe die Hauppauge nexus -s bisher unter WIN laufen.

Ist es empfehlenswert vdr aus dem tarball cvs zu installieren. Dort soll es ja Pugins geben, die im Haupt-tree nicht enthalten sind. Ist das wirklich zu empfehlen? Gibts auch Gründe, die dagegen sprechen?

Kann da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## slick

verschoben Deutsches Forum (German) >> Diskussionsforum

----------

